# Sticky  Best Venice Louisiana Charter Boats & Captains



## thewarhammer

With the amount of money it cost to go fishing these days, I think we need a thread about who the best offshore guides are, and best boats out of the Venice, Cypress, Empire, ect.


----------



## thewarhammer

Hopefully we can get this to be made a sticky.


----------



## BananaTom

I have a bunch that will state Captain Eddie Burger and Captain Mike Pittman are great. We will use them again. 

They run a 26' Contender and a 29' Twin Vee.

The Twin Vee is my choice.

http://fishvenice.com


----------



## BananaTom

For inside shallow waters, located on Happy Jack Canal / Port Sulphur, I really enjoy the services of Fishmaster Guide Service and their fleet of Skeeters. We stay in the water front camp, with the boats hanging under it, and fish two days, stay three.

We do this 2 to three times a year

They are a great group, and have great services. 

They are so popular, there is no website. We have to book them 3 - 4 months in advance.

504-779-6022


----------



## captken

*Eddie Burger*

I've fished with at least a dozen of the captains in Venice and if I had to pick one, it would be Eddie Burger, hands down. Lots of good captains over there and a fantastic fishery.

Another plus for Venice is that amenities have improved 1000 fold since Katrina.


----------



## thewarhammer

I have fished with Captain One eyed Ed with Cajun Odysea very good Captain decent boat( 36' contender). I prefer the Freeman Cats for those long runs to the floater rigs.


----------



## daylate

+1 for Eddie Burger. I have had two trips with him this year and both were in less than ideal conditions yet we did very well and had a great time both trips.


----------



## WhyMe

I agree with hammer.we do need a post just for Louisiana Charters and the trips we take. A true report needs to be given. My post I did on my trip to Venice was the truth and I did not lie about it. It is what it is. Hammer PM Splitline and ask about it if you want. Good luck.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Bama Fish Head

Just don't use Mike Frenette. I may be spelling his name wrong. Grade A ass hat in my opinion based on how he treated us.


----------



## thewarhammer

Bama what did Mike do to make you say that? He always seems like such a nice guy every time I have met him. But I know from experience that the way a Captain acts at the bar can be a far cry from the way he acts on the boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bama Fish Head

I found him to be overly arraogant and not very charter friendly. we booked him and he took us all over creation trying to catch a tuna with no luck. Zero, nada, didn't even see one. I can understand this - shet happens. But he got all pissy when we told him we at least wanted to bring home some AJ's. we hadn't caught shet all day, we were at the last spot, and we asked if we could switch up to catch some AJ's to bring back with us to Mobile. He got pissy, set us up with his heaviest gear he had, and we caught a few and left. He seemd real outdone by having to disgrace his boat with some AJ's when the tuna hadn't produced all day. In fact, I think we even had to tell him we'd clean em when we got in. This was several years ago - maybe he's lightened up a bit and values his customers a bit more these days.


----------



## dustyflair

I always fished with Peace Marvel but I don't know if he is still doing his thing over there out of Cypress Cove.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

*Few good ones*

I have done about 4-5 trips down there. We did 1 with Damon Mcknight and did well. He has gotten kind of expensive now. 2 with Bill Delabar, we did real well but he has moved his operation to Panama I heard. We did 1 with Eddie Burger. He was ok, a bit too relaxed though. We ended up with 1 tuna and 7 small Mahi. Also his electronics kept on shorting out and tripping the breaker. Kinda made us nerveous when that happened 40 miles out of SW Pass. Charters down there are extremely expensive, but can be worth it when the weather is right and the fish bit. I really don't know who I would go with now.


----------



## capthoop

They are all good at what they do. Eddie has gone over his entire boat. Everything works. That electronic bug gave him a problem for a while but has been replaced. As far as him being relaxed that is Eddie.

Damon's prices are right in line with the rest.

Peace is still operating here. His boat is trailerable so he goes out of both Venice and Cypress.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

*High !*

$1600 plus fuel and tip is HIGH ! Granted, they maybe good fisherman. But who can afford $500 or $600 per person per day plus food and lodging ? With the long runs to get to clean water it has priced the average guy out of doing charters. In the 90's and up til about 2002 we could do a Venice offshore trip for about $250 to $300 per person. That is not the case anymore. One can fly to Cabo and charter a whole boat for $800 per day. 
That being said, it is still an awesome fishery. Redfish trips are still affordable down there these days. We did one last year for Redfish with Capt. Dan. We paid about $300 per person with lodging. But heck you don't have to go that far for redfish. One can go to Hopedale and Delacroix for Redfish. :001_huh:


----------



## cobia02

Not sure what happened to Capt Troy Wetzel. We had him several years back He was great and we hammered several 100 plus YF. Went with him a few years ago and not only did we not catch much, he had no dead or live bait to begin with and the bait cans we tried yielded very few livies. It was a fail for sure not having frozen pogies or cigs or sumthin. I would not recommend him.


----------



## reelndrag

Any news about Relentless.. My trip is in October and will be my first trip for yft. So far they have been very helpful and quick to respond back with answers or phone calls... Has anyone used them before


----------



## hjorgan

Woody Woods..... popcorn in the microwave


----------



## capthoop

Relentless is operating and is a good captain. You should have a good trip with him weather permitting.

Put the popcorn away. Woody is not around here at this time. Give the guy a break.


----------



## stauty trout

Need to call my buddy capt Joey Davis on VooDoo fishing charters... They'll put you on the fish... Also capt William wall of pelagic charters is a damn good fisherman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelndrag

I tried voodoo and they have me the run around for a week. Finally got around telling me the day was booked.. A week! I e mailed relentless and by morning they responded and was very prompt.. Had the trip booked the following day


----------

